# Live feedings



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

This should be interesting :laugh: .


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

fry's, prepare your flamesuit.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> fry's, prepare your flamesuit.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This should be fun


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Here we go ...







!


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

most here are against live feedings, unless done properly--with quarantining the feeders for at least 1-2 weeks prior to feeding.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition...be nice!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

haha its like the calm b4 the storm....

honestly Juggalo said it best......i stoped live feeders b/c i dont have a tank for feeders and i know the ones i get from my LFS are shi*ty.....when my mac got golds he had no prob. picking them off


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone want some fish sticks? (my p's raise all fins.)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Against it because it's unhealthy for the fish. Even quarantined, gold fish are still bad for your fish to eat


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Against, too much risk in losing my fish by feeding it live feeders.
The only live food I use are worms.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not against live feedings, as ong as it's done within certain moral limits (ie. no suffering, no needless feeding of animals that have no benefits to offer, no live feedings for entertainment purposes).
I used to feed my Reds live fish, but after about a year I got fed up with it: it's expensive, risky (feeding live is *always* risky, regardless of what species you feed or how long quarantaine was), and after a while I didn't even watch it any more (it got old).

Feeding live is a personal decision, and I don't mind it if people want to do it, as long as they are honest about their motivation: so no void nonsense reasons like "My piranha's need the excersize", "It's to keep their hunting instinct alive", and whatever else people come up with to justify it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Feeders are expensive and not really a good source of food.
I wish all this information we have here today was around when I got my first rhom about 7 years ago, it surely would been at least a couple inches bigger today...
So you want to stunt your piranha and spend about 4x the amount of money feeding them, use feeders as large part of the diet.
* Bonus, don't forget what it will cost to get rid of gill flukes,anchor worms,fish lice and other diseases over the shortened) life of your fish.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

interesting


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Some people are missing parts ofthe poll because the numbers don't add up/.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Some people are missing parts ofthe poll because the numbers don't add up/.


just the people from florida


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

depends on the situation.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The only fish I feed live to is my sanchezi. And even then he doesn't eat in front of me. So it's not a show at all and I feed him live because he's a stubborn prick and won't consistently take prepared foods. (Tried about a dozen different tricks now.)

I think feeding live for entertainment purposes is a bit off - but then that's me. I don't really enjoy watching stuff kill each other.

If you have to feed live, or just really want to, at least be responsible about it is all I can say...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Mettle said:


> The only fish I feed live to is my sanchezi. And even then he doesn't eat in front of me. So it's not a show at all and I feed him live because he's a stubborn prick and won't consistently take prepared foods. (Tried about a dozen different tricks now.)
> 
> I think feeding live for entertainment purposes is a bit off - but then that's me. I don't really enjoy watching stuff kill each other.
> 
> If you have to feed live, or just really want to, at least be responsible about it is all I can say...


wow!!! sounds like you have a true predator there!







I agree with you 100%.My 8month old reds have eaten feeders on 2 occasions since I got them.I had them along time ago and they were the only fish that interested me.....But I do like mean fish,and reds are not the way to go if thats the only thing you are after.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Against it because it's unhealthy for the fish. Even quarantined, gold fish are still bad for your fish to eat


Aren't rosy reds better for them nutritionally? Plus while they are being quarantined, you can "gut load" them with good food prior to feeding them. I started off with live feeders, because I have a 6 year old red given to me, and that's all he was fed his whole life, but I have now gone away from it a bit, as he is eating frozen smelt etc. now. P's won't starve to death!! I started feeding my black rhom live feeders, just to get him eating good, and used to his tank, but now he will eat silversides etc. They both still enjoy the occassional feeder, so I do have a quarantine tank that I keep some rosy reds in for them, but I am using less and less live feeders it seems.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Juggalo said:


> Against it because it's unhealthy for the fish. Even quarantined, gold fish are still bad for your fish to eat


Aren't rosy reds better for them nutritionally? Plus while they are being quarantined, you can "gut load" them with good food prior to feeding them. I started off with live feeders, because I have a 6 year old red given to me, and that's all he was fed his whole life, but I have now gone away from it a bit, as he is eating frozen smelt etc. now. P's won't starve to death!! I started feeding my black rhom live feeders, just to get him eating good, and used to his tank, but now he will eat silversides etc. They both still enjoy the occassional feeder, so I do have a quarantine tank that I keep some rosy reds in for them, but I am using less and less live feeders it seems.
[/quote]

Rosy Reds are goldfish.

And gutloading them won't change the fact that they're extremely fatty and can lead to fatty liver disease. There is no way to make a cyprinid healthy for your fish to eat, no matter what you do.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Against it because it's unhealthy for the fish. Even quarantined, gold fish are still bad for your fish to eat


Aren't rosy reds better for them nutritionally? Plus while they are being quarantined, you can "gut load" them with good food prior to feeding them. I started off with live feeders, because I have a 6 year old red given to me, and that's all he was fed his whole life, but I have now gone away from it a bit, as he is eating frozen smelt etc. now. P's won't starve to death!! I started feeding my black rhom live feeders, just to get him eating good, and used to his tank, but now he will eat silversides etc. They both still enjoy the occassional feeder, so I do have a quarantine tank that I keep some rosy reds in for them, but I am using less and less live feeders it seems.
[/quote]

Rosy Reds are goldfish.

And gutloading them won't change the fact that they're extremely fatty and can lead to fatty liver disease. There is no way to make a cyprinid healthy for your fish to eat, no matter what you do.
[/quote]Why do they call them rosy red minnows then? Are minnows goldfish?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Juggalo said:


> Against it because it's unhealthy for the fish. Even quarantined, gold fish are still bad for your fish to eat


Aren't rosy reds better for them nutritionally? Plus while they are being quarantined, you can "gut load" them with good food prior to feeding them. I started off with live feeders, because I have a 6 year old red given to me, and that's all he was fed his whole life, but I have now gone away from it a bit, as he is eating frozen smelt etc. now. P's won't starve to death!! I started feeding my black rhom live feeders, just to get him eating good, and used to his tank, but now he will eat silversides etc. They both still enjoy the occassional feeder, so I do have a quarantine tank that I keep some rosy reds in for them, but I am using less and less live feeders it seems.
[/quote]

Rosy Reds are goldfish.

And gutloading them won't change the fact that they're extremely fatty and can lead to fatty liver disease. There is no way to make a cyprinid healthy for your fish to eat, no matter what you do.
[/quote]Why do they call them rosy red minnows then? Are minnows goldfish?
[/quote]

No, but goldfish are minnows. Minnows are not a family of fish, they are a common name for small fish. Rosy Reds belong to the cyprinid family, and are for the purposes of nutrition, goldfish.


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

hmm im gonna use neon tetras to get my rhom use to the tank. i alrdy have them in the tank to help with the cycle


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Some people are missing parts ofthe poll because the numbers don't add up/.


just the people from florida
[/quote]
















I fall into the once or twice a year catagory. My aversion has more to do with my fish's health and nutrition than anything else.

I dd just feed some feeders to my new Geryi cause he hadn't eaten in more than a week since I brought him home. I am going to avoid it for a long time now, I just got worried.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I love live feedings as well as my p's do. I enjoy the show of their brute strength and determination. I don't agree with hoping its still alive in the morning. But i also like the food to be big enough that the fish need to fight over it. i think its ok to feed any live food as long as the food does not suffer for all so long. nothing worst then a half eaten fish in your tank for a few days.

My P's Generally eat all their live food within 10-15 min's of the first attack. so i don't disagree with live feedings. in the wild all piranha's eat live food. life is a bitch for the food, but as it is for all food in the world. Sometimes it just makes us feel better and how easy we got it being almost to the absolute top of the food chain!







Thats just my opinion on the matter!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

live feeding is totally not nessasary.

and people who go down the feeding of rodent in particular in my opinion are total pervs who gain pleasure from watching pain in others.

they discredit the hobby and really have serious issues which need looking at asap


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

patriot said:


> live feeding is totally not nessasary.
> 
> and people who go down the feeding of rodent in particular in my opinion are total pervs who gain pleasure from watching pain in others.
> 
> they discredit the hobby and really have serious issues which need looking at asap


I think this is the very 1st time I am in complete agreeance with you


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> live feeding is totally not nessasary.
> 
> and people who go down the feeding of rodent in particular in my opinion are total pervs who gain pleasure from watching pain in others.
> 
> they discredit the hobby and really have serious issues which need looking at asap


I think this is the very 1st time I am in complete agreeance with you








[/quote]

and me with you! wonders never cease

dont go getting soft on me though


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Mice no. I do on seldomly feed them pinkys though. My 4-6 1/2 inch p's have no problem finishing them off fast and I would be very suprized if they were alive after 15 seconds after hitting the water, thats is one thing my p's will snag off the top of the water. Is that crewl? Maby a little. I dont think thats quite as bad as what some people do with snakes and live rabbits. I dont look down on you eather though. snakes have too eat as well I just cant stomich it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i don't think there is anything wrong with with it....P's i the wild will eat dead or alive fish.....I myself don't feed live fish or animals to my P's due to it makes a mess, and i think it is somewhat inhumane. Actually I take that back, I do feed them worms, but they are nutritional for ur P's. Like said above,it isn't very nutritional to feed live feeders....I like to stick with shrimp for the main diet.


----------

